# Hologram



## ShaunTV4 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi all,

So, over the weekend, I tried to DA my car. It's a 54 Toyota Yaris in Black, I used a Meguiars DA on speed 4, a Meguiars yellow polishing pad and Meguiars Ultimate Compound.

All seemed to be going well until I wiped the remaining compound off, I was left with hologram type marks  I was pressing down with a medium force and had a lot of product left on the surface after polishing for over a minute, too much product used?

Any tips on how/ pads/polish to fix this error? Recommendations of a better combo will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Shaun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You started off a little strong.
I would try something much lighter at first like ultimate polish/M205 either on your yellow Megs pad or a CG hex black or white pad.
Ultimate compound might be necessary but work up to it. It is very dusty and stains trim easily though. I find Megs M101 and suitable pad much better but there are many different combos that will give good results. 
It also sounds like your technique could do with some refinement.
A scrap or practice panel might be useful.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty sure M205 is designed for hologram removal but also one of the best polishes around.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

There could be any number of reasons for the holograms, however the most likely reason in an incorrect technique.

Have a look in the guide http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047

Follow the above guide and you should see improvements. After you've sorted your technique you can then look at the pads/compound etc


----------



## ShaunTV4 (Feb 12, 2018)

Many thanks all, I'll have a look at the videos and maybe try and get a finer polish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Definitely sounds like technique as you should be polishing for a lot longer and until the polish has broken down.

This guide is one of the best although the photos are no longer showing:

Machine Polishing by Dual Action Polisher - Full Guide

Alan W


----------



## ShaunTV4 (Feb 12, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Definitely sounds like technique as you should be polishing for a lot longer and until the polish has broken down.
> 
> This guide is one of the best although the photos are no longer showing:
> 
> ...


Should the polish go clear before stopping? When I thought I'd done enough, it was still while on the surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

There are so many variables speed technique polish pad combination did you work the polish long enough was there any contamination on the paint grit In the air was the pad overworked did it have excess product on it should it have been changed.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

